# Tick



## LittleMan (Jan 4, 2005)

I just found a tick in my hair but I don't know what kind it was. It was dark red with what looked like a yellow V on its back, and I think there was some brown around the V (I accidentally dropped it so I'm describing it from memory). Anybody know what kind it was? I'm in southeast lower MI if that helps. 

Just don't want to die,
MAtt


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Sounds like a Death Tick.




















ok I'm kidding:lol:


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

http://www.startribune.com/stories/462/5395887.html


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

That was very funny Rondevous I got a kick out of that one. I just pulled a tick off my dog this afternoon. If .... ok when you get another tick a good thing to do is to take it off you, kill it and tape it to a piece of paper and date it so that if you get any Lyme symptoms you have the tick on file so to speak.


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

Here's a link to the Emerging Disease Webpage regarding Lyme Disease and ticks. Click here
If you scroll down to the bottom of the page, there is a really nice picture of a female black-legged (deer) tick. Also, info at the bottom of the page:
"Ticks feed by inserting their mouthparts painlessly into the skin of a host, and slowly taking in blood. This feeding process can take from 3-7 days depending on the stage of the tick. Sites favored by the ticks are the waistline, thighs, armpit, hairline and head, but may be found in any location. *Prompt removal of attached ticks, however, can prevent transmission of the disease. Studies have shown that removal of attached, infected ticks prior to 48 hours significantly reduces risk of acquiring the disease."*
Hope this information relieves some of your fears....


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

I don't remember EVER having a tick as kid in NE Mi - not like here in TN you can't go outside without getting some form of tick on you - you MUST check every day - or a number of times per day if in the woods - I hate the little basssssssssss - well you know - 

But, seriously, I don't ever remember ticks in Michigan - 

ferg....


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Ferg said:


> I don't remember EVER having a tick as kid in NE Mi - not like here in TN you can't go outside without getting some form of tick on you - you MUST check every day - or a number of times per day if in the woods - I hate the little basssssssssss - well you know -
> 
> But, seriously, I don't ever remember ticks in Michigan -
> 
> ferg....


 
What about those nasty little chiggers you get down in Tennessee. I hate those just as much. A least a tick doesn't itch like crazy.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

bigair said:


> What about those nasty little chiggers you get down in Tennessee. I hate those just as much. A least a tick doesn't itch like crazy.


Are even WORSE ! Can't even see the little buggers and they hit ya by the hundrends at a time - I'd rather pick a tick than get into the chiggers - 

ferg....


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

Littleman, sounds like what you described is a wood tick, some people call them dog ticks. They have become very common here in Southern MI. Nasty little buggers but not as dangerious as the deer ticks.

Bear Creek


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

10 to 1, I would take a tick latching on to my body for a little blood meal than 1 mosquito bite!. Mosquito's have killed more people than most can ever imagine. IMO, (here is Wi.) We have millions of visitors every summer, a million more that work or play every day in direct contact with the area's that ticks infest. Lime disease? Yes it is present and something to be aware of. (IMO) Nothing to be worried about to the point of limiting your activity outside. Put a good deet repelent on.
I have heard that usually the deer tick (bear tick) needs to be on you for roughly 48 hours for it (lime disease)to be transfered to you. I have read that, and dont know the particulars or even if it is true. 
I get many many tick bites every year, they usually dont itch, dont swell up and you dont even know you had one on you after removal (usually). 
IMO Watch it but dont sweat it.


----------

